# Need help Cutting!



## roxygirl (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi! Im new to this board and would love your help. I have been pretty active my whole life but as a freshman in college I put on this nice little ponch around my stomach that I have not been able to get rid of. Im now a senior and will graduate in 3 months- from there I will move to Hawaii and I need to get my body in shape in 12 weeks. I am 5'10'' and at the moment flucuate between 135-140 lbs. My legs are super skinny but I dont think genetics will allow me to build them. My arms are toned, but I could cut more fat off the back of my tri's. Really my only problem area is my stomach. I cant seem to loose the fat. So here is what I am doing. 20-30 mins of high intensity cardio everyday. Usually running 3 miles at 6.5-7.5mph and then I work out one muscle group a day. Diet is this:
Breakfast: Slim Fast Shake with Skim milk
Snack: Banana or Wheat Thins or Raisins
Lunch: Lean Cuisine 
Snack: Same as above
Snack before gym: Bagel with Peanut Butter, milk
Dinner: Salmon, usually another bagel, green beans, milk 
+ lots of water

Any suggestions on how I can get rid of the fat without hurting my muscle? I basically just need to cut. I dont want to be a body builder, just nice and toned. Ever seen Blue Crush? I want Kate Boshworths body! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok, well, your diet DEFINATELY needs some work.  Unfortunately this typeof diet is not going to help you get lean.  First, I'd suggest reading this http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113  You need to learn about proper nutrion. Next, figure out something that would work for you.  There are several canned diets in there or even just coming up with a clean isocaloric diet.  Once you have read and found something that would work for you, go ahead and post a sample diet and we can critque.  Unfortunately this diet that you currently have would have to be wiped out and start from scrach.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 8, 2005)

You never know if you can build your legs until you try. I would be willing to bet you could add some size.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 8, 2005)

Any advice on how to get that started? My legs are strong, and you can see the muslce but the still are about as thin as a rail...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> Any advice on how to get that started? My legs are strong, and you can see the muslce but the still are about as thin as a rail...


Yea in order to grow you need to have an excess amount of cals...ever tried bulking?  You seem pretty light at 140ish.

Your current diet needs work as well.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea in order to grow you need to have an excess amount of cals...ever tried bulking?  You seem pretty light at 140ish.
> 
> Your current diet needs work as well.




I have never tried bulking...Im afraid it would simply go to my problem area which is my stomach. I really want to loose that excess weight and I know that I can not spot reduce- so I dont know that bulking would work for me. I've never tried it though.
And I agree my diet needs major work. I am trying to come up with a meal plan right now following the guidelines that Jodi posted. I will post it as soon as I can figure it out!


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

*New Diet*

How does this sound? Im trying to have lean muscle and loose that fat that is sitting around my stomach. 

BF Slim Fast w/skim milk, Banana
Snack Cottage Cheese and Wheat Thins
Lunch Rice & Chicken w/ Veggies
Snack Yogurt or Raisins
Dinner Salmon, Spinach, Milk 
Snack Bagel w/ Peanut Butter

Are premade meals like "lean cuisine" bad for you? I need something easy that I can eat at work, and TV dinners as super easy but Im not sure about their nutritional value.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> How does this sound? Im trying to have lean muscle and loose that fat that is sitting around my stomach.
> 
> BF Slim Fast w/skim milk, Banana
> Snack Cottage Cheese and Wheat Thins
> ...



BF-Ditch the slim fast and banana....way to much sugar.  I'd go with a protein shake and an apple if thats the form of meal your looking for.  Other wise eggs and oatmeal works great as well.  Ideally you want some complex carbs not fruit but if this all you have time for so be it.

Snack-Try and go for some grilled chicken with veggies or something like that here.

Lunch-Make sure thats brown rice

Snack- Thats all sugar...you need protein, carbs, and efa's in here.

Dinner-Salmon and spinach are good but I'd drop the milk.

Snack-Not good at all for right before sleep...I'd switch this with some cottage cheese and pb.  

Overall the diet has cleaned up but I'd say drop all bagels, and other processed carb choice.  Also those pre made slim fast things are loaded with sugar its better to make your own.  Your carb intake and especially your sugar intake is very high in that meal plan.  Depending on how low you are trying to get your body fat you may need to drop dairy...each cup has 12g's of sugar and a yogurt has roughly 20-30g's of sugar each but thats only if your getting super serious here.  You also need some efa's...the only source of those I see are in the salmon and natty pb.  

Also list your macro's...how many grams of carbs, fats, and proteins you've got in total.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

Slim fast, wheat thins, banana, and bagels on a cut  

I don't think so 

You need some whey protein.  You need more protein in that diet as well as EFA's and more veggies.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

This is harder than I thought it would be. But I am serious about cutting! I am sick of having toned everything and a fatty stomach. So I will tweek the diet again...and try to figure out calories. Im thinking I should stick to something around 1600 cals. And I will ditch the sugars and bagels (man i love bagels) I didnt know slim fast had so much sugar. I bought the 45% less sugar kind! No?   
This sounds like body for life- is that what I should try and stick to? My best friend did that last year. She got cut arms and legs, but again- that damn belly fat didnt budge. 
No cheat days on this diet? Should I give myself a day where I can eat sugar? Or just a refeed day where I can eat bagels? 
You guys are great- thanks for the help.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

What you need to do is figure out a diet that works for you.  It sounds like you are trying to do to many things.  No, body for life is an amatuer diet and it sounds like you need something more precise.  Try an iso-caloric diet.  You won't need refeeds and its an easier diet than low carb, that's for sure.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What you need to do is figure out a diet that works for you.  It sounds like you are trying to do to many things.  No, body for life is an amatuer diet and it sounds like you need something more precise.  Try an iso-caloric diet.  You won't need refeeds and its an easier diet than low carb, that's for sure.



Isocaloric? I will read your previous posts on this, Im pretty sure I ran across some of them. For now- hows this sound?
BF Eggs & Oatmeal
Snack Grilled Chicken and Carrots
Lunch Brown Rice, Chicken, Spinach, Tomatoes
Snack Tuna Sandwhich on Wheat
Dinner Salmon, Spinach
Snack Cottage Cheese, Avocado, Penut Butter 
I may move the last snack up before dinner and eat it right before I go to the gym, then have dinner be my last meal.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

Much better.  Replace the carrots with a green veggies like broccoli or green beans.

Make sure your wheat bread doens't contain any brown sugar or high fructose corn syrups and that it is high in fiber.

1% or FF cottage cheese and natural PB.

Check out iso-caloric in the like I posted for you.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Much better.  Replace the carrots with a green veggies like broccoli or green beans.
> 
> Make sure your wheat bread doens't contain any brown sugar or high fructose corn syrups and that it is high in fiber.
> 
> ...



Jodi- Im not finding it...is it listed under iso-caloric?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

To figure your caloric needs the best method is calculate and track 3-5 days of meals. Once you've figured what you need to maintain your bodyweight now you can figure what you need to cut. You are better to start out slow and drop cals as needed so that you have room to tweak as you go. As progress slows, you've left yourself room to drop cals as needed. Now that you have your maintainance number drop your cals by 200-300 and figure out your ratios.

The above is by far the best method to find your maintenance. However, if your not sure how to go about do this then you can always play around with some standard numbers. Remember these are for the average person so you may need to play around with it to find out what you need.

Cut - 10-13 cals per lb of bodyweight
Maintain: 13-15 cals per lb of bodyweight
Bulk: 15-18 cals per lb of bodyweight

Once you know how many cals you need to start cutting, now you can figure out your P/C/F ratio. Some of these ratios of Protein/Carbs/Fat many have successfully used are: 40/40/20, 50/20/30 or Isocaloric 33/33/33 to name a few.

Each Gram of Protein = 4 cals
Each Gram of Carbs = 4 cals
Each Gram of Fat = 9 cals

To figure this out is alot more simple than you think. For example, to follow a 40/40/20 ratio for a 200lb person.
40%
Approx: 2400 cals needed to cut

Now do the math:

2400 cals 40/40/20
40% of 2400 = 960 cals need to come from Protein
40% of 2400 = 960 cals need to come from Carbs
20% of 2400 = 480 cals need to come from Fat

Now that we know where the calories need to come from, its time to figure grams.

960 divided by 4 = 240G of Protein
960 divided by 4 = 240G of Carbs
480 divided by 9 = 53G of Fat

Then divide this up by 5 to 6 meals a day add in 3-4 servings of Green fibrous veggies and your done. Be sure that most of your fat comes from EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids - see below)


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome! Thank you! 
So I figured that I need 160 g of prot and carbs and 36 g fat. Is that in each meal? Because that adds up to more than 1600 cals.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

hen divide this up by 5 to 6 meals a day add in 3-4 servings of Green fibrous veggies and your done. Be sure that most of your fat comes from EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids - see below)


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

One more question- sorry! I have a damn drawer at work full of raisins and wheat thins. I was using them for "snacks". These are no-no foods? Is it cuz of the sugar? Also, you said no bananas? I eat a lot of grapes, are they safe? Yogurt? Also no, becuase of high sugar content? Thank you for all your help. Jodi, and everyone, you have been a HUGE help. I appreciate it. I cant wait to get started!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

It's up to you.  The more of the sugary foods you eat the slower the progress 

Apples, peaches, grapefruit, pears and berries are your best fruits.  Everything else is going to slow progress.

No fat, plain yogurt is fine.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome! I will keep you posted on my progress. Thanks for you  help!!


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

K so I know I said I only had one more question but I was talking to my friend and she was saying this is way low carb. Jodi in particular but anyone with advice...should I be following low carb? I didnt think that was what I was doing.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

She thinks that's low carb?  She doesn't know what low carb is 

oats, bread, brown rice, veggies and cottage cheese are all pretty high in carbs.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

I know- Im new at this! Im learning though. Thanks for the help, I'm probably driving you insane!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2005)

Not yet


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 9, 2005)

oh, ill get you there.  im out for the day. thanks for you help. cya.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> K so I know I said I only had one more question but I was talking to my friend and she was saying this is way low carb. Jodi in particular but anyone with advice...should I be following low carb? I didnt think that was what I was doing.


Low carb?!?!  Yea right!  One day you'll experience low carb then you'll wish you  never went there in the first place LOL!

Diet looks alot better...glad jodi was around to help ya out...she knows her stuff boy!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Low carb?!?!  Yea right!  One day you'll experience low carb then you'll wish you  never went there in the first place LOL!



You mean my 300g a day isnt low carb?  Im going to starve 

Welcome to IM, I live in SLC too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You mean my 300g a day isnt low carb?  Im going to starve
> 
> Welcome to IM, I live in SLC too.


Hey not everyone can be a monster like you  ...

My carb cycling is treating me pretty good lol high day=400+ carbs low day=175 carbs no day=0 carbs.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You mean my 300g a day isnt low carb?  Im going to starve
> 
> Welcome to IM, I live in SLC too.



Thanks! SLC's not a bad place, for now!


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey, i just got done reading from top to bottom.  Deadbolt, i thought u did a Great job with your Nutritional advice and was even starting to sound like a Nutritionist!    Jodi, great on knowing your Numbers and facts and this little guy cracked me up!   

Best weight wishes 2ya Roxygirl, sounds like you're in good hands!    Ya, tummy pouches are our worse enemy!  They GOTS to GO!!!!


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 11, 2005)

*Update!*

Hi All! Well, after taking all your info I have come up with a final diet. Tell me what you think! Im following kinda close to the 40/40/20. This was a lot of work! I cant believe you all do this all the time. Craziness.    

Meal 1: 1 egg 78 cal 6protien/ .6 carb/ 5 fat
1/2 cup oatmeal 210 cal 9/39/4
1 chilaca chile 20 cal 1/3/0 

Meal 2:1 med tangerine 37 cal .5/9/0

Meal 3:1/4 cup brown rice 210 cal 4.5/44/1.5
4 oz chicken 140 cal 25/0/4
1 cup spinach 52 cal 7/8/.9
1 med tomato 26 cal 1/6/0

Meal 4: 3 oz tuna (in water) 70 cal 13/0/1
2 slices wheat bread 130 cal 2/24/5
1 tbs. mayo 90 cal 0/0/10 

Meal 5: 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese 90 cal 13/4/2
1 med tangerine 37 cal 15/9/0

Meal 6: 6 oz salmon 256 cal 43/0/7
1 cup spinach 52 cal 7/8/.9
1/4 med avocado 80 cal 2/7.5/15

Total Calories: 1578
Protein: 149 g
Carbs: 162 g
Fats 56 g


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> Hi All! Well, after taking all your info I have come up with a final diet. Tell me what you think! Im following kinda close to the 40/40/20. This was a lot of work! I cant believe you all do this all the time. Craziness.
> 
> Meal 1:
> 1 egg 78 cal 6protien/ .6 carb/ 5 fat
> ...


Made some comments in bold.

You need to get rid of the tangerines....loaded with sugars you don't need.  Also any additional fats you can cut out (non efa that is) do so.  Keep the meats lean and such like that.  I don't see many efa's at all...you are taking in 56g's of fat but not many from an efa source.  The fish is a good source and the egg fats are fine...may want to add in some flax or olive oil to your diet.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought avocado was a good source of efa's? what is a better choice?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 12, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> I thought avocado was a good source of efa's? what is a better choice?


Yes it is but it seems you have plenty of fats already...the salmon provides enough fish oil in that meal....no need to suppliment with avocado.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> add in 3-4 servings of Green fibrous veggies and your done


Hey Jodi,

Does this imply that you don't need to count fibrous veggies (e.g, broccoli, cauliflower, eggplant, zuchini) when calculating your calories for the day? I've been counting the calories.

Thnx,
Robin


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

I never count fibrous veggies.  They are mostly fiber and they are very low cal and not enough to make an impact on your daily requirements.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 12, 2005)

So the veggies that I listed, I don't have to count the cals? That's a relief...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2005)

I wouldn't bother, no.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 12, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> So the veggies that I listed, I don't have to count the cals? That's a relief...


And no counting them as carbs either?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

don't count them at all.  just eat them.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't count them at all. just eat them.


Good stuff! I'm going to start loading up on more veggies. I was getting lots, but I was measuring them out and counting them toward my daily totals.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 12, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Good stuff! I'm going to start loading up on more veggies. I was getting lots, but I was measuring them out and counting them toward my daily totals.


Yup - Vege's are FREE!!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2005)

get rid of the slim fast-its a lot of shit in it.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 14, 2005)

So today is the first day of eating healthy. Its going pretty well so far. I had a hard time eating a meal at 6am but other than that... my question is, plain oatmeal is disgusting. Is there another carb option you all eat for breakfast thats fast and easy? Or if not, what can I add to it? The other thing is, spinach alone is gross too. I feel like a rabbit. What kind of salad dressing can I add to my spinach? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

Oatmeal it is for me   Just add some cinnamon, splenda and sugar free maple syrup and you will love it 

LOL that is the 2nd time I heard this about spinach.  Damn, my taste buds must be shot after all these years.  I use ACV, garlic and parm cheese on my spinach and I love it.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 14, 2005)

So spenda is ok? Good. Im gonna go buy some today. Thanks.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 14, 2005)

*attn jodi*

hey jodi. 
 i listed salmon as my last meal for the day. but its expensive and its already killing my wallet to eat healthy- so if i ate chicken for that meal, and took more fish oil would that be ok? does the fish oil have the same benefits as the fish? and how much should i take? thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, fish oil is good.  10 caps per day should cover it.  You can get it at costco or sam's club cheap.

Also, why don't you buy some whey protein?  It will  help with the cost of food.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 14, 2005)

where would i get it? and what does it replace? an "in-between" meal? i bought 1 weeks worth of groceries last night and it was 50 bucks. im a college kid and cant afford to keep that up.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 14, 2005)

oh ya-- 10 caps of 1000 mg?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

The whey would replace any protein meal for convenience and add a few fish caps to it to slow down digestion.  You can buy it at my favorite www.proteincustomizer.com or www.allthewhey.com and just get the WPC.  It's cheap.  It sounds expensive at first but 10 pounds at only 1 or 2 servings a day will last you a long time.

Yes, 10 caps!  Sam's club and Costco have them for $7 for 300 caps.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks for your help!


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad to see that you are taking advantage of the helpful people on this board and also glad to see your are not asking about "FAT BURNERS" but instead asking advice on creating a healthy diet. I have been working out for a long time but never really ate well. It wasn't until this year that I decided to start eating properly and giving up soda for water. Your diet and working out will take care of any problems you may have. Since the beginning of the year I have dropped 12 pounds and lowered my BF to about 14%. I am searching to see if God really gave me six abdominal muscles. Good Luck! CP


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.muscledepot.com/ProductList.asp?cat=11

I buy from this site alot they are pretty cheap and have fast shipping.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks for the web site... what kind do you buy? should i buy flavored?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, buy flavored.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Tweaked Diet Plan*

I've made some adjustments. What do you think?

6am 
1 Egg + 2 whites             
½ c. Oatmeal   
1 Chilaca Chile  

9am snack (cant force more food in, not hungry)
½ c. cottage cheese
5 fish oil caps

11am
¼ c. Brown Rice
5 oz Chicken ½ Breast (Tyson)
1 c. Spinach
1 med Tomato


1pm snack
1 med tangerine

3pm
6 oz Tuna 
2 slices wheat bread
1 tbs. mayo 

4pm
GYM

6pm
6 oz Tuna 
1 cup Spinach
5 caps fish oil
(do i need a complex carb here?)

9pm
½ c. Cottage Cheese
1 can greenbean

avg cal 1600
protein 144
carb 124
fat 44

I cant seem to get my cal number to agree with the p/c/f numbers. But hows this look for the first week?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 16, 2005)

You need some carbs post w/o...other then that looks good.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 17, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> I've made some adjustments. What do you think?
> 
> 6am
> 1 Egg + 2 whites
> ...


I don't see 1600 calories here.....See my comments in bold


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 17, 2005)

6am 
1 Egg + 2 whites 100 cal 
½ c. Oatmeal 150 cal 
1 Chilaca Chile 20 cal 

9am snack (cant force more food in, not hungry)
½ c. cottage cheese 90 cal
5 fish oil caps 50 cal 

11am
¼ c. Brown Rice 170 cal 
5 oz Chicken ½ Breast (Tyson) 230 cal
1 c. Spinach ---
1 med Tomato  ---


1pm snack
1 med tangerine 37 cal 
(if i add more- it messes with my calories...suggestions?) 

3pm
6 oz Tuna  140 cal 
2 slices wheat bread 180 cal 
1 tbs. mayo light 40 cal 

4pm
GYM

6pm
6 oz Tuna  140 cal 
1 cup Spinach ---
5 caps fish oil 50 cal
1/2 cup pinto beans 116 cal 


9pm
½ c. Cottage Cheese 140 cal 
1 can greenbean ---

total cal 1653
prot 160
carb 139 
fat 46


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

I calculated this myself in Fitday and got 1400 calories.  BTW -5oz chix is only 125 cals.

Protein - 157
Carb: 130
Fat: 30


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 17, 2005)

Really? That rocks. Means I get to eat more!! I was going off food labels from the stuff I bought. Wouldnt that be more correct?
And I forgot to add...yes its 1/4 cup dry brown rice.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

Unless your chicken is super fatty there is no way that 5 oz of chicken is that many cals.  Just make the modifications that I suggested because yes, you should go by the label.  Also, make sure you are eating fat free or very least 1% cottage cheese and that will keep the cals down too.  Also, cook up all your brown rice then measure out 1/2 c cooked.  That is all you need for that meal.  Also, the macros are lower.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 17, 2005)

gotcha. thanks for the help.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 17, 2005)

A few suggestions I would make:


			
				roxygirl said:
			
		

> 6am
> 1 Egg + 2 whites 100 cal
> ½ c. Oatmeal 150 cal
> 1 Chilaca Chile 20 cal


Add a little more protein here. 4 egg whites would be better.



> 9am snack (cant force more food in, not hungry)
> ½ c. cottage cheese 90 cal
> 5 fish oil caps 50 cal


This is good... Although you say that 0.5 cups here is 90 cals... and at your 9pm meal it is 140 cals?? 



> 11am
> ¼ c. Brown Rice 170 cal
> 5 oz Chicken ½ Breast (Tyson) 230 cal
> 1 c. Spinach ---
> 1 med Tomato  ---


As I said before (in your other post), 0.25 cups brown rice is not 170 cals!!  0.5 cups COOKED brown rice = 105 cals, 22g carbs, 2g protein.

And, is that chicken RAW or COOKED? I am not sure - they all seem to be different - but my calorie ranges are more than Jodi's - as far as my sources go 3.5 oz cooked chicken breast is 140-150 cals, 27-29g protein, 2-3g fat???  



> 1pm snack
> 1 med tangerine 37 cal
> (if i add more- it messes with my calories...suggestions?)


As Jodi suggested - add stuff here. Protein and some healthy fats would be great!



> 3pm
> 6 oz Tuna  140 cal
> 2 slices wheat bread 180 cal
> 1 tbs. mayo light 40 cal


Add vegetables. Take out the mayo. I would also consider not having the bread here. If you must have bread, swap it for the meal with the rice and have the rice here (better for the gym). I would also consider swapping the bread to a sprouted or pumpernickel bread.

Also, for someone your size, I think that 4 to 5 oz of meat is more appropriate as a serving size. 6 oz is a bit much.




> 4pm
> GYM
> 
> 6pm
> ...


Hmmm... If you are not going to have a PWO shake then you might want to think about a more quickly absorbed meal here - something like egg whites, ff/sf yoghurt, a banana, some skim milk, or some thinly rolled oats. I would also take out the fish oil capsules.

You could use this meal (without the fish oil capsules) as a pre-workout meal.

Around your workouts you do not want a lot of fat.



> 9pm
> ½ c. Cottage Cheese 140 cal
> 1 can greenbean ---


This is great - but this is where I would add those fish oil capsules.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the input. The cal on the Cottage Cheese were wrong at the 9pm meal. Its 90 cal. And the rice is actually a 1/2 cup of cooked brown rice. I took the cal off the label. I will adjust some more things on here to fit your suggestions. So eat less tuna? I feel so hungry- especially after a work out. Any suggestions? 
One question- any suggestions on how to stop thinking about sugar? I crave chocolate now like my life depended on it. All I think about is eating out, and chocolate cake. I wasnt like this before, but now that I have said "you cant have that" I WANT IT. For mental purposes would one treat a week be ok? Like maybe going to dinner one meal, or eating chocolate cake one meal? What do you guys do to suppress that constant nag of "eat the chocolate!"? 
This WILL be worth it- I just have to force myself to stick to it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2005)

You should be getting a whey shake with some oats immediately PWO.  That will take care of your hunger until it's time to eat again.


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 18, 2005)

ok. i will order the whey on line monday. gotta get paid first!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 18, 2005)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> So eat less tuna? I feel so hungry- especially after a work out. Any suggestions?


As jodi suggested, a PWO shake (whey and a carbohydrate such as some skim milk, oats or banana for example) will keep you full after your workout.



> One question- any suggestions on how to stop thinking about sugar? I crave chocolate now like my life depended on it. All I think about is eating out, and chocolate cake. I wasnt like this before, but now that I have said "you cant have that" I WANT IT. For mental purposes would one treat a week be ok? Like maybe going to dinner one meal, or eating chocolate cake one meal? What do you guys do to suppress that constant nag of "eat the chocolate!"?


One treat meal a week is fine - it is if that treat meal becomes a 'weekly binge' (that is, you CAN'T stop eating) that you have a problem.



> This WILL be worth it- I just have to force myself to stick to it.


 Yup!! Often the first little while without sugar is the worst. After that, it gets better - just stick to it!! Soon, you will not even want chocolate (but cheesecake - well, there is ALWAYS room for cheesecake!  ).


----------



## roxygirl (Mar 18, 2005)

yea...the binge part. my work just had lunch for us today and they had cake and cookies. i had been saying no all week long and today i had one little cookie and then went crazy and ate 2 peices of cake and tons of cookies...now i feel gross. maybe i should just say no all the time.


----------

